# Installing bee package in foundationless



## Sparkman0629 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am set to receive my first box (3lbs) of bees with a queen any day now. My hive is foundationless. How do I go about installing the queen with a foundationless hive?


----------



## bjamesvw (Apr 17, 2014)

Hang the queen cage near the top of a middle frame. They will most likely build comb around that cage and you can cut the queen cage out of the was as soon as she is released or you can wait a few weeks until the comb is larger and more sturdy and cut it out.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Get some good info from your supplier as to when the queen cage/package was assembled. I'd be tempted to make sure the queen has been with the bees for 3 or 4 days (and store the package in the basement if necessary), and direct release the queen. for foudnationless the cage will always screw things up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My experience is that they will stay or leave at the same rate whether you direct release or not. I've had them leave and the queen was still in the cage in the colony. I direct release most of the time. I really only don't when circumstances make that a viable choice and I still don't see any difference as far as the bees staying or not. If the weather is not going to drop below 50F at night, you could leave the cage on the bottom of the hive with the candy end open and maybe a small hole in the candy. But if there is any likely hood of a 40F night, I would not do it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 0629!


----------

